# Alien: Ridley Scott will eine Evolution für die Filmreihe



## Darkmoon76 (26. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien: Ridley Scott will eine Evolution für die Filmreihe* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Alien: Ridley Scott will eine Evolution für die Filmreihe*


----------



## Batze (26. Mai 2019)

Na ich weiß nicht. 
Ganz ehrlich, ist nur noch ein Aktion Film was mit dem ersten Teil alles nichts mehr zu tun hat.
Also Aktion mäßig sind sie gar nicht mal so schlecht und auch der letzte fand ich gar nicht so Übel. Aber die Schockmomente sind eben nicht mehr da.
Ich weiß noch damals. Ich stand mit meinem Freund vorm Kino (in Braunschweig das gute schöne Universum Kino, nur falls hier noch Braunschweiger sind zur Erinnerung ), wussten nicht so richtig in welchen Film wir gehen sollen, haben uns dann aber für Alien entschieden. 
Und glaubt mir, als wir raus kamen waren wir doch geschockt. So etwas hatten wir noch nie gesehen. Heute gibt es nur 2 Sekunden Momente wo man mal etwas angespannt ist, aber dieser Film damals, man das kann man sich nicht vorstellen. Als der Kapitän da im Schiff durch die Gänge ist, das kam einen vor wie Hundert Stunden. Einfach Wahnsinn. Dieser Film mit seinen beängstigenden Momenten und der Enge berührt die tiefsten Ängst in einen Selbst. Es war der Hammer. Selten, also wirklich selten bin ich so im Kino Zusammengezuckt wie in diesem Film. Auch wenn ich noch Jung war, aber der Film war damals wirklich einmalig.
Alles danach war nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber man wusste ja was kommt, deshalb im Gegensatz zu Teil 1 wenn man ihn mal damals richtig Live als Unwissender im Kino erlebt hat, alles danach nur Kinderkacka.
Und ich weiß, hier gibt es einige in meinem Alter die den wohl auch damals im Kino Live gesehen haben in der ersten Urfassung und ohne Große Info, und ich denke, ihr stimmt mir da zu.


----------



## HansHa (26. Mai 2019)

Könnte schwierig werden, aber wenigstens ist ihm das mit der neuen Richtung bewusst. Der Film hat damals völlig anders gewirkt, das Publikum völlig anders beeindruckt. Heute will das Publikum meist noch mehr Aktion und noch mehr Explosionen, ein Alien 1 würde wohl nicht mehr funktionieren. Die Marke hat aber meiner Meinung nach immer noch genug Potential.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Mai 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Und ich weiß, hier gibt es einige in meinem Alter die den wohl auch damals im Kino Live gesehen haben in der ersten Urfassung und ohne Große Info, und ich denke, ihr stimmt mir da zu.


Wie alt bist du denn dann, über 50?   Als der erschien war ich gerade mal drei Jahre alt, und nein, natürlich hab ich ihn dann nicht im Kino gesehen


----------



## HansHa (26. Mai 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du denn dann, über 50?   Als der erschien war ich gerade mal drei Jahre alt, und nein, natürlich hab ich ihn dann nicht im Kino gesehen


Kratzt dann vielleicht sogar schon an der 60, der war ja im Kino sicher nicht ab 6 freigegeben


----------



## Batze (26. Mai 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du denn dann, über 50?   Als der erschien war ich gerade mal drei Jahre alt, und nein, natürlich hab ich ihn dann nicht im Kino gesehen


Da siehst du mal du Junger Hüpfer.  und ich alter Sack. 
Ja ich bin über 50.
Als der Film hier in Deutschland (1979) erschien war ich 16.
Da gab es neben und vor allem nach dem Kino noch tolles Eis beim Italiener neben dem Kino und nicht so eine vollkommen Überteuerte Tüten Chemie Scheiße wie Heute.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. Mai 2019)

> Generell meint er, dass es für ihn gar keine Sequels seines Films gibt. Es wäre in etwa so, als hätte jemand eine Fortsetzung zum Kultfilm 2001: Odyssey im Weltraum gedreht. Das könnte man eigentlich gar nicht. Daher gibt es für ihn nur den einen Alien-Film. Er sieht dies wie bei Star Wars. Der beste Film sei der gewesen, den George Lucas 1977 gedreht hat.


Ein klein wenig selbtverliebt ist der gute alte Ridley aber schon (gut kann er sich leisten als "Kult" Regisseur), wenn er Alien in einem Atemzug mit 2001 und Star Wars nennt.
Es besteht aber zu Georgie Boy ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied: Star Wars war bis zum Aufkauf durch Darth Mouse Georgies Baby...wenn er tatsächlich soviel von seinem eigenen Film hält und ihn nicht gerne "verwässert" oder "beschmutzt" durch Sequels sieht, hätte er doch seine Prinzipien hochhalten können und die Rechte erwerben - er ist steinreich und für so etwas gibt es sonst auch noch Investoren...so wichtig war es dann wohl doch nicht.


----------



## cryer (26. Mai 2019)

Warum zur Hölle hat er dann Prometheus und Covenant gemacht?
Man sollte ihm endlich die Verantwortung für weitere Alien-Filme wegnehmen.
Was Ridley Scott von sich gibt, ist mittlerweile nur noch schwer zu ertragen. Und es wird immer vergessen: das Drehbuch zu Alien stammte von Dan O'Bannon und Ronald Shusett… Scott konnte dem Film das visuelle und einen Teil der Stilistik geben, aber die Story kam nicht von ihm. Es ist also schon überheblich, wenn er davon schwadroniert, dass es keine Sequels gibt. 
Aliens von Cameron war eine brillante Fortsetzung, die sich eigenständig weiterentwickelte. Selbst ein Alien 3 war ein starker Film, der aber unter der Einflussnahme der Produzenten litt. Bei Alien-Resurrection merkt man, dass Pierre Jeunet einfach nicht der richtige Regisseur für einen Alien-Film war und das Drehbuch unter einer gewissen "Ideen-Armut" litt...
Mit seinen beiden letzten Alien-Filmen hat Scott dann aber das Rude auch nicht grade herumgerissen. Er hätte die Evolution einleiten können, scheiterte aber auch kläglich... Prometheus finde ich dabei sogar noch richtig gut, aber Covenant war für mich eine echte Katastrophe... Eben beobachte ich jemanden dabei, wie er versucht mit dem Alien zu kommunizieren. kurz darauf geh ich mit dem Kopf möglichst nah an ein ei-ähnliches-Gebilde, in dem sich was bewegt und vertraue der Person, die eben noch mit dem Alien Kontakt aufnehmen wollte....alles ungefährlich... genau... Vom ach so überraschenden Plot-Twist Walter/David völlig abgesehen...


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Mai 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Der Film hat damals völlig anders gewirkt, das Publikum völlig anders beeindruckt. Heute will das Publikum meist noch mehr Aktion und noch mehr Explosionen, ein Alien 1 würde wohl nicht mehr funktionieren.



Das sehe ich völlig anders. Hollywood denkt das zwar aber es gibt nicht umsonst unglaublich viele Fans etwa das asiatischen Horrors, der ja eher subtil, zurückhaltend und mit Symbolkraft strahlt. 
Sicher eine Milliarde Umsatz in ein paar Tagen macht man nur mit großem, massentauglichen Effektkino aber auch damals sprach ein Alien doch nicht diesen riesigen Massenmarkt an, wie ein Avengers heute bzw. wie dann selbst Aliens sieben Jahre später.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Mai 2019)

Auf Ridleys Worte sollte man heute nichts mehr geben. Dass sein Erstling ein Meilenstein und der unangefochten beste Film der Reihe ist, das dürfte kaum jemand bestreiten. Ich liebe den Film, wobei ich den D.C. favorisiere, vor allem wegen der zusätzlichen Dallas-Szene zum Ende hin. Allerdings haben James Cameron und sogar David Fincher bessere Folgefilme abgeliefert als er mit seinem total an die Wand gefahrenen, weil nicht wirklich gut zum Original passenden Vorgeschichten-Gekröse Prometheus nebst Covenant. Es ist geradezu erschreckend wie stark er sein Handwerk verlernt hat.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (26. Mai 2019)

Ehrlich gesagt - ich fand Prometeus sicher besser, als viele. Leider wurde das Potential für eine Fortsetzung mit einer epischen Story Richtung der "Konstrukteure" verschenkt.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Mai 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dass sein Erstling ein Meilenstein und der unangefochten beste Film der Reihe ist, das dürfte kaum jemand bestreiten.



Die Duellisten mit Harvey Keitel, Keith Carradine und Albert Finney hat mehrere Teile und gilt als Meilenstein? Also gut, schlecht ist er nicht, aber Meilenstein, ich weiß ja nicht.

PS: Bester Film der Reihe, auch darüber kann man streiten. Alien und Aliens sind einfach zu unterschiedlich, um sie in einen Topf zu werfen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Duellisten mit Harvey Keitel, Keith Carradine und Albert Finney hat mehrere Teile und gilt als Meilenstein? Also gut, schlecht ist er nicht, aber Meilenstein, ich weiß ja nicht.


Gemeint war natürlich der Alien-Erstling. 
Und ja, unterschiedlich sind Alien und Aliens absolut. Aber Cameron ist nun mal ein Spezialist für Materialschlachten, in dem Punkt funktioniert Aliens auch hervorragend. Aber dieses nihilistische, diesen gruseligen Flair, den hat nur das Original.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (27. Mai 2019)

> Es wäre in etwa so, als hätte jemand eine Fortsetzung zum Kultfilm 2001: Odyssey im Weltraum gedreht


Hat ja tatsächlich jemand gemacht: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086837/ (auch wenn er es vielleicht lieber nicht getan hätte).
Den zweiten Alien-Film finde ich hingegen auch noch sehr gut. Anders, aber auf seine Weise gelungen. Danach war dann aber zunehmend die Luft raus. Ich denke, man kann es jetzt auch einfach mal gut  sein lassen...


----------



## HansHa (27. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das sehe ich völlig anders. Hollywood denkt das zwar aber es gibt nicht umsonst unglaublich viele Fans etwa das asiatischen Horrors, der ja eher subtil, zurückhaltend und mit Symbolkraft strahlt.
> Sicher eine Milliarde Umsatz in ein paar Tagen macht man nur mit großem, massentauglichen Effektkino aber auch damals sprach ein Alien doch nicht diesen riesigen Massenmarkt an, wie ein Avengers heute bzw. wie dann selbst Aliens sieben Jahre später.



Damals waren die Zuschauerzahlen auch völlig anders, da gab es diesen riesigen Massenmarkt noch gar nicht. Ich glaube, in der Top 100 der umsatzstärksten Filme ist kaum etwas nicht aus diesem Jahrtausend. Natürlich würde ein Alien in der Machart von 1979 auch heute noch seine Fans finden, aber eben eher im Nischensegment bei Nostalgiefans. Die Leute sind heute total abgehärtet, da könnte ein altes Alien gar nicht mehr schocken oder beeindrucken, weil die Härte nach heutigem Maßstab eher Kindergeburtstag ist und Jumpscares mittlerweile bei vielen nur noch ein Gähnen hervorrufen.


----------



## Worrel (27. Mai 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Auf Ridleys Worte sollte man heute nichts mehr geben. Dass sein Erstling ein Meilenstein und der unangefochten beste Film der Reihe ist, das dürfte kaum jemand bestreiten.


1. In der Originalquelle wird deutlich, warum die Filmreihe sich mit einem neuen Teil "weiter entwickeln" sollte: Weil man eben inzwischen das Alien schon zur Genüge (er)kennt. Es schockt einen nicht mehr, wenn es auf der Bildfläche auftaucht. Genauso wie Opa Heinrich seine politische Ansichten beim zigsten Familientreffen auch nicht mehr schocken, sondern man einfach nur noch weghört.

2. *Alien *ist definitiv ein Meilenstein. Allerdings gilt das ebenso für *Aliens*, auch wenn die Filme außer den Protagonisten kaum Gemeinsamkeiten haben. 
Welcher davon besser sein soll? Wie will man einen Horror Film mit einem Actionknaller vergleichen?
Ist ein _"Game over, man, game over!" _besser oder schlechter als ein _"Here, Kitty, Kitty, Kitty ..."_? Ist ein einzelnes lernendes Alien besser oder stärker als eine Alienherde, die die Helden umzergt?


----------



## SGDrDeath (27. Mai 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Damals waren die Zuschauerzahlen auch völlig anders, da gab es diesen riesigen Massenmarkt noch gar nicht. Ich glaube, in der Top 100 der umsatzstärksten Filme ist kaum etwas nicht aus diesem Jahrtausend.


Wenn man den Fehler macht und einfach nur die Umsätze nimmt ja, bereinigt nach Inflation sieht das ganz anders aus.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_...Highest-grossing_films_adjusted_for_inflation

Dazu kommt dann noch der 3D-Zuschlag für neuere Filme der das ganze auch noch verfälscht in Richtung aktueller Filme.

Leider gibt es für alte Filme einfach keine Zuschauerzahlen sondern nur Umsatzzahlen so das man nicht nach diesem einfachen und deutlichen Merkmale gehen kann wie erfolgreich ein Film war.


----------



## HansHa (27. Mai 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Wenn man den Fehler macht und einfach nur die Umsätze nimmt ja, bereinigt nach Inflation sieht das ganz anders aus.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_...Highest-grossing_films_adjusted_for_inflation
> 
> ...



Bei einem Film von 79 habe ich jetzt tatsächlich die Inflation nicht mit einbezogen. In den 80ern habe ich glaube ich um die 10-12 Mark pro Film bezahlt, heute meist um die 6-7 Euro. Natürlich waren je nach Tag und Uhrzeit auch damals 5 Mark wie heute 18 Euro und mehr möglich. Insofern ist das auch mit der Infaltion meiner Meinung nach auch nicht so ohne Probleme übertragbar. 

Zuschauerzahlen wären in der Tat das beste gewesen, aber da habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## Frullo (27. Mai 2019)

Weiterentwicklung? Gerne, aber nicht durch Ridley Scott. Dessen "Folgewerke" in dieser Richtung waren mir zu... esoterisch. Mich würden z.B. folgende Szenarien sofort ins Kino locken:

Szenario 1: Der Heimatplanet

Von irgendeinem Planeten müssen die Viecher ja herkommen - möglicherweise sind sie dort auch tatsächlich an der Spitze der Nahrungskette. Aber sie könnten dort dennoch nicht so übermächtig sein, dass sie gleich alle anderen Lebensformen überrennen (wenn dem so wäre, würden sie innert kürzester Zeit mangels Nahrung aussterben). Also: Was für Wesen können ihnen das Wasser reichen? Und was würde passieren, wenn dort ein irdisches Raumschiff bruchlanden würde?

Szenario 2: Welcome to earth!

Man stelle sich vor, im zukünftigen New York stürzt ein Alien-Raumschiff ab, auf dem sich Eier befinden - die Alien-Population würde in einem so menschenreichen Gebiet rasant zunehmen. Eine richtig schöne, apokalyptische Vorlage...


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (27. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Szenario 2: Welcome to earth!
> 
> Man stelle sich vor, im zukünftigen New York stürzt ein Alien-Raumschiff ab, auf dem sich Eier befinden - die Alien-Population würde in einem so menschenreichen Gebiet rasant zunehmen. Eine richtig schöne, apokalyptische Vorlage...


Einen offenes Ende hatte Teil 4, auch im"alternativen Ende". Aber mittlerweile sind beide Darstellerinnen zu alt.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnmMksVK8pY


----------



## Frullo (27. Mai 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Einen offenes Ende hatte Teil 4, auch im"alternativen Ende". Aber mittlerweile sind beide Darstellerinnen zu alt.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnmMksVK8pY



Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich nach Teil 2 mit keinem der darauffolgenden Filme, in denen das Wesen aus Alien auf irgendeine Art und Weise vorkam, etwas anfangen konnte (stimmt nicht ganz: Der Seitenhieb in Predator 2 fand ich gelungen, wo man den Kopf eines Aliens als Trophäe an einer Wand sieht...). Auch wenn ich sowohl Wynona als auch Sigourney mag, ich brauche die beiden nicht wirklich, um einen Alien-Film geniessen zu können. Da dürfen ruhig neue Gesichter kommen. Hauptsache interessante Charaktere.


----------

